# Kathy Griffin Emmy Acceptance Speech



## michaeledward (Sep 20, 2007)

The Creative Arts Emmy Awards were given out on Saturday, September 8th. Kathy Griffin won an award for her 'reality' show - My life on the D List. 



			
				Kathy Griffin Emmy Acceptance Speech said:
			
		

> "Can you believe this ****? I guess hell froze over.
> A lot of people come up here and thank Jesus for this award.
> I want you to know that no one had less to do with this award than Jesus. So, all I can say is, 'suck it, Jesus.' This award is my god now."


 
This language has been censored by the Television Academy (the organization that sponsors the Emmy awards). 

Bill Donohue, (Loud) mouthpiece for the Catholic League has denouced the speech as "obscene and blasphemous". Today, a Christian group has purchased a 90,000 dollar advertisment in the US Today, to denounce her speech.

One wonders if these same organizations held similar views when the cartoon depictions of Mohammed were making the news in Europe and South Asia? 

Is Ms. Griffin's language any different than the newspaper political cartoons?


----------



## crushing (Sep 20, 2007)

It would seem to me that different people and different religions would have different ideas on what is "obscene and blasphemous" when their corresponding prophets are part of a joke or cartoon.

Why would a Christian organization think a cartoon about Mahammed would be anymore obscene or blasphemous than a cartoon about Joe Schmoe?  Likewise, will we see threats of violence coming from Muslims because they see Ms. Griffin's acceptance speech as blasphemous as a cartoon depiction of Mohammed?  Will you ask the same question of them?


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 20, 2007)

It may be too soon in this thread to look at the language some of us used concerning those images of Mohammed. Nevertheless, there are 8 pages of comments, and even the first few, I found interesting. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=491980#post491980


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 20, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> The Creative Arts Emmy Awards were given out on Saturday, September 8th. Kathy Griffin won an award for her 'reality' show - My life on the D List.



There's a fuzzy delusion surrounding Oscar, Emmy, Grammy, and Golden Globes. _This is not a political forum -- the is a celebration of the arts._ It's of like the organizers want to see their event as some kind or arts and cultural Olympiad. Phooey.

These are widely watched commercial events where celebs to remembered -- for what they wore, what they won (or lost), and what they said.

Griffin was very clear on Larry King a couple of nights later, that as comic she wanted to say something we would be talking about the next day. In listening to her remarks, I couldn't help but every half-dressed pop tart I've walk up on the Grammies and thank Jesus for awarding her a statue for a song and video in which she gave an essentially 'slutty' performance.

I think my Christian and Catholic friends ought to be pretty tired by now of hearing that their Lord is busy handing out Oscars.


----------



## docmartin252 (Sep 20, 2007)

As Christians, aren't they supposed to forgive and not be enraged. What she said was freedom of speech, it wasn't a personal attack on anyone specific but rather on people's ideas and should probably not be condoned but overlooked.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 20, 2007)

Once again a celebrity gets airtime for doing what they do which is either immature, irresponsible, or just part of what they do and are known for, and once again I just can't bring myself to care.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 20, 2007)

I find Kathy Griffin hilarious. She's not afraid to speak her mind. Would we even be having this conversation if George Carlin or Robin Williams made the same speech?


----------



## Big Don (Sep 20, 2007)

Going along with Griffin's self elevation to the D list does a disservice to those that earned their places there. Have you no respect for Cassandra (Elvira) Peterson, Clint Howard, Paris Hilton, etc?


----------



## Kreth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've liked Clint Howard ever since his guest role on the original Star Trek (now THERE'S a geek trivia question). Remind me what Paris has done other then being a rich skank?


----------



## Kacey (Sep 20, 2007)

Gordon Nore said:


> There's a fuzzy delusion surrounding Oscar, Emmy, Grammy, and Golden Globes. _This is not a political forum -- the is a celebration of the arts._ It's of like the organizers want to see their event as some kind or arts and cultural Olympiad. Phooey.



I agree - the Emmys, Grammys, Golden Globes, and other _entertainment_ awards should not be forums for political issues.  I gave up watching them long ago because I didn't find them particularly entertaining... so why bother?


----------



## Big Don (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0397065/
That crappy flick
and then this even crappier direct to video http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433349/


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 21, 2007)

I tend to think with comments like this that if God is offended he'll take care of it himself, I do think however he has a sense of humour and/or a sense of proportion so that a few ( I think funny) words which don't actually hurt anyone should be ignored if you don't like them. 

I was thinking perhaps the Mohammed cartoon was offensive because of the strictures against images of living things? Muslims aren't supposed to draw/photograph or portray people and I think animals (not sure on that bit) so a cartoon could well be offensive to them. It's a Biblical law that I know Christians don't follow.

If God is handing out Oscars can I have one for my performance in front of my boss when I pulled a sickie the other day please? he was totally convinced by my really ill and need to go home act lol!


----------



## Big Don (Sep 21, 2007)

I can prove God has a sense of humor, and that it is a little twisted, with one word. That word is PLATYPUS. None but a practical joker could even concieve of such an odd little beast.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 21, 2007)

Kreth said:


> ... Would we even be having this conversation if George Carlin or Robin Williams made the same speech?


 


			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> I agree - the Emmys, Grammys, Golden Globes, and other _entertainment_ awards should not be forums for political issues. ...


 
An interesting question ... and an interesting observation.

One wonders if the media organizations that broadcast these award shows would have chosen to censor someone with the status and history of George Carlin or Robin Williams? And, doesn't the act of censoring these lesser prestige personalities by the media increase the political attributes of their comments?

E! Network (owned by Comcast and Walt Disney Company) censored Ms. Griffin. 
Fox Broadcasting censored Sally Field and Ray Romano


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 21, 2007)

docmartin252 said:


> As Christians, aren't they supposed to forgive and not be enraged. What she said was freedom of speech, it wasn't a personal attack on anyone specific but rather on people's ideas ...



While it is true that Christians are supposed to forgive and, some would argue, philosophically turn the other cheek a certain amount of righteous indignation can be expected and, yes, understood. While I don't understand the anger over "a few drawings" of Mohamed, I won't minimize the Islamic outlash resulting from them.

I will ask though, what happens when a large group of fundamental Christians get pissed about an issue?  Historically they pray about it.

What happens when a large group of fundamental Muslims get pissed about an issue?  

I completely understand that a sense of humor is mandatory to survive in this world and arguing about a two-bit shock statement made by a comedienne at what equates to an annual Celebrity Fashion Show just gives her and that statement more credence than it ever deserves.  This aside, I must stand with the choice made by the censors.

Was the decision to censor it effective?  I don't Think so.  I'm certain that any coverage regarding the reaction to it will result in further propagation of her tongue-in-cheek message.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 21, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> I will ask though, what happens when a large group of fundamental Christians get pissed about an issue? Historically they pray about it.
> 
> What happens when a large group of fundamental Muslims get pissed about an issue?


 
Is it interesting that you choose to answer one of your rhetorical questions, while choosing to not answer the other? 

Is there a reason for this?


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 21, 2007)

Because my experience of being in Iraq for two Ramadans, my answer to the second question might be a bit tainted. I understand that Iraq is not the entire Muslim world, however.

On the flip side, I have never seen a group of Christians go on a violent rampage during Lent, regardless of their location.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 21, 2007)

Why give yet another self-centered celeb the pleasure of making a big deal out their attention seeking outburst???


----------



## Loki (Sep 21, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Remind me what Paris has done other then being a rich skank?



She's a stupid spoiled whore. (but what does she DO?!)


----------



## Brian Jones (Sep 21, 2007)

As a Christian, I will tell you that I am unapologeticlaly offended by what she siad.  Someone previously posted "Aren't Christians suppossed to forgive?".  Forgivness and offense are two separate issues. I have forgiven her for what she said, but it doesn't mean that I, and I imagine every Christian, wasn't offended. Or that we have to turn a blind eye and deaf ear to this sort of thing
    I am fine with the idea that It's in part silly to thank God for giving you an entertainment award.  But to assume you can say "s**** it Jesus" and be surprised that it's offensive? Come on. 
   And please don't think if Kathy Griffen had said this about anyone else, Martin Luther King for instance, that she would be marketable tomorrow (If she is marketable now anyway).  It wasn't funny. Its simply shameful.

Brian Jones


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 21, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Because my experience of being in Iraq for two Ramadans, my answer to the second question might be a bit tainted. I understand that Iraq is not the entire Muslim world, however.
> 
> On the flip side, I have never seen a group of Christians go on a violent rampage during Lent, regardless of their location.


 
As a matter of fact, the entire Middle East makes up a rather small minority of the 'entire Muslim world'. As for your experience in Iraq during Ramadan, I can assume that you were there as part of an occupying military force. I'm not certain of the balance we should place on the religious, as compared to the political, but it is certainly a valid question for review.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> On the flip side, I have never seen a group of Christians go on a violent rampage during Lent, regardless of their location.


Just because you've never seen it doesn't mean it's never happened.  

For instance, I'm sure you've never seen a black man lynched ... or an abortion clinic bombed ... or natives rampaged to force supplication ... or children raped.

Nah.  Christians would only pray ....

Sorry for the off-topic rant.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 21, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> What happens when a large group of fundamental Muslims get pissed about an issue?


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 21, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Just because you've never seen it doesn't mean it's never happened.
> 
> For instance, I'm sure you've never seen a black man lynched ... or an abortion clinic bombed ... or natives rampaged to force supplication ... or children raped.
> 
> ...


 
True, but you have to admit that in todays age (no bringing up the Crusades or the Indian Wars where NOBODY alive today was responsible), you see far more large scale atrocities done by organizations and mobs by one side vs. the odd lone nutjub who bombs a clinic on the other. To say both religions bear the same responsbility is erroneous IMO. I have yet to hear mainstream Muslim authorities publicly comdem Islamic extremeism. I have heard the Church condem clinic bombers, violence in the name of Christianity etc.

I dont think its the religion per se, but the people leading/practicing them. To say todays Christians have to answer for the inquisition is unfair. I do believe mainstream Islam needs to make a public statement one way or another on whats going on TODAY though.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 21, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> For instance, I'm sure you've never seen a black man lynched ... or an abortion clinic bombed ... or natives rampaged to force supplication ... or children raped.


Or the Spanish Inquisition, or the Salem witch trials, or Friday the 13th... well you get the idea.


----------



## Marginal (Sep 21, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> I dont think its the religion per se, but the people leading/practicing them. To say todays Christians have to answer for the inquisition is unfair. I do believe mainstream Islam needs to make a public statement one way or another on whats going on TODAY though.


I'm sure her phone's humming with Christian fueled death threats. Fundies are fundies.


----------



## thardey (Sep 21, 2007)

Marginal said:


> I'm sure her phone's humming with Christian fueled death threats. Fundies are fundies.



Probably true, not only are fundies fundies (whatever that really means), but people will be people, and threats are an insecure person's way of establishing a false sense of control over an "unacceptable" situation.

As a Christian, one the one hand, telling Jesus to "**** it" makes me feel roughly equivalent to somebody saying that to my wife. I don't "follow" the Christian church, I'm pursuing a relationship with someone who I believe cares about me, and when someone insults my friend, it insults me, too.

On the other hand, Jesus is also a sort of political figure, and I have to dismiss much of the rant about him, much like I would if my wife was famous - if she was a politician, I couldn't get upset at every criticism leveled at her, even if it was in middle-school language. (When the 8th graders that she teaches yell back at her, should I get personally offended?)

I also realize that at least she is being honest, instead of hypocritical, like many who thank Jesus and/or God for their trivial (on a whole cosmic scale) awards, usually given by people who really don't care what God thinks, if they even know. These people are name-droppers of a cosmic sort and I relate them much more closely to the crusades and other political atrocities done in the name of God, than most people sitting in church on Sunday these days.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 21, 2007)

Christians massacreing? Look at the Balkans.
We shouldn't forget so soon too that Service people from both our countries died there too. I'm not saying that it was a one sided conflict but the Christians have a big share to answer for in Bosnia for example.

For Christians rampaging, rioting, killing have a good look at the Troubles in Northern Ireland.


----------



## thardey (Sep 21, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Christians massacreing? Look at the Balkans.
> We shouldn't forget so soon too that Service people from both our countries died there too. I'm not saying that it was a one sided conflict but the Christians have a big share to answer for in Bosnia for example.
> 
> For Christians rampaging, rioting, killing have a good look at the Troubles in Northern Ireland.




All good points, and should be remembered, however, is anyone here seriously worried that there will be riots all across the U.S. because of Kathy Griffin?


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 21, 2007)

thardey said:


> All good points, and should be remembered, however, is anyone here seriously worried that there will be riots all across the U.S. because of Kathy Griffin?


 
Erm, who actually is Kathy Griffin? I've never heard of her, not that that means much lol!


----------



## Carol (Sep 21, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Erm, who actually is Kathy Griffin?



LOL!!!  I'm on this side of the Atlantic and I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 21, 2007)

She's a comedian who's known for her controversial live show.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 21, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Christians massacreing? Look at the Balkans.
> We shouldn't forget so soon too that Service people from both our countries died there too. I'm not saying that it was a one sided conflict but the Christians have a big share to answer for in Bosnia for example.
> 
> For Christians rampaging, rioting, killing have a good look at the Troubles in Northern Ireland.


 
Err.I was invited to the Balkan Tea party and what was going on over there was ethnic and political vs. religious. While some of the factions fell along religious lines, religion wasnt really a cause for the conflict. At the bottom of it all it was a squabble over whos land was whos and who was living ON it. The Christian Croats fought the Christian Orthodox Serbs at times. And at one point the Croats and (Islamic) Bosniaks fought together against the Serbs. I dont think it compares directly. Any one group in a conflict will probably share religious beliefs. It doesnt make the action religion based.


----------



## crushing (Sep 21, 2007)

Kreth said:


> She's a comedian who's known for her controversial live show.


 
So that's not really Andy Dick in drag?


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 21, 2007)

crushing said:


> So that's not really Andy Dick in drag?



Possibly the best question raised in this thread yet!  I'm still not convinced of that, either...


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 21, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Err.I was invited to the Balkan Tea party and what was going on over there was ethnic and political vs. religious. While some of the factions fell along religious lines, religion wasnt really a cause for the conflict. At the bottom of it all it was a squabble over whos land was whos and who was living ON it. The Christian Croats fought the Christian Orthodox Serbs at times. And at one point the Croats and (Islamic) Bosniaks fought together against the Serbs. I dont think it compares directly. Any one group in a conflict will probably share religious beliefs. It doesnt make the action religion based.


 
I'm sadly more than aware of the history of the Balkans but the question was about Christians "going on the rampage" and the Balkans had it's share of Christians massacreing Muslims because of their religion. It may have been part of a bigger picture but it happened and that answered the question.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2007)

Insipid, covert political influence still qualifies as violence, IMNSHO.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 21, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Insipid, covert political influence still qualifies as violence, IMNSHO.


come again?


----------



## Big Don (Sep 21, 2007)

So are the well known shakedowns by Jesse Jackson, et al, which certainly qualify as insipid, covert political influence, acts of violence?


----------

